# Castello Rosso - Abandoned Medieval Castle in Italy (July 2018)



## B W T (Sep 11, 2018)

Castello Rosso #01 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Okay, just to be clear about one thing: This isn’t actually a castle from the time of the Middle Ages. But yes, because of the architecture and the design this derelict mansion was supposed to look like a medieval fortress. However, the manor house was constructed at the beginning of the 20th century. At this point the Dark Age had been long gone. There's a rather strange story why the look was copied anyway.


Castello Rosso #05 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

As you can see the whole building unfortunately is completely empty. All the furniture had been removed already a long time ago. In some of the rooms even the wood flooring was stolen. The reason why we came here anyway, is obviously the stunning architecture on the one hand and on the other hand all those fascinating frescos.


Middle Age by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

The history of this fake castle already begins in the 12th century. In medieval Italy a stronghold was built that looks surprisingly similar to this one. Through the centuries the original was reconstructed and extended many times. While it was used for military purposes at first, the castle later became an aristocratic residence. Since the construction the palace was owned by one single family and it was supposed to stay that way. But in the end, this was the reason why the fake castle we are exploring today was built in the first place.


Castello Rosso #16 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

In the late 19th century it turned out that the count who was supposed to inherit the property wasn’t a direct descendent of the castle’s builder. Even after a longstanding family dispute he ended up empty-handed. The word is that his wife threatened to leave the baron if he didn’t get the castle. But she was the daughter of a wealthy foreign businessman and the count was relying on that power and money. So, he wanted the castle at all costs.


Fresco by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Ultimately it was probably his megalomania that gave him the idea simply to clone the palace. In order to do this the baron hired a prestigious architect who was nearly able to replicate the original. And the best part of the story: The copy is located only around 200 meters of beeline next to the real castle. Only human mind is able to come up with such an insane idea.


Castello Rosso #04 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

However, during the time of World War Two the count and his wife both died because of old age. The son was spending some more years in the luxury home of his parents but in 1955 he also left the site. It’s said that the manor house has been abandoned since then. Around 20 years ago the building was partly refurbished in the hope that a new owner will be found. But till today there’s no potential buyer. The costs to bring the terrain to a habitable state are simply too overstated.


Medieval Fortress by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

To see more of this stunning piece of architecture make sure to watch the documentary about it:


----------



## HughieD (Sep 11, 2018)

Seen this place pop up before on the odd occasion. It is mega and that is a fab set.


----------

